# starter issues



## black_max (Jan 23, 2007)

i got a 1990 nissan maxima...the starter was fried so i went to advance and bought a remanufactured one....it looked to be in perfect condition and tested great....now when i took it home and bolted it up nothing happned...still the same as it was b4.....double checked the the wires and bolts...nothing was loose....just wondering if it had something to do with the ignition or what....i am completely lost!!!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Ignition switch, bad contacts with the battery, etc...?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

did you try jumping the solenoid on the car to see if it will crank?


----------

